# How is the kayaking around Billings, MT???



## hnw2 (Jan 14, 2009)

have you BEEN to billings? yuck. there's enough around there but the "magic city" isn't exactly in the rockies (or magic, for that matter, unless you count all the Meth). You're going to have to go east to the Crazies (Big T!) or Gallatin range, or south/east to the Beartooths. If thats a really good job offer you may be kissing your "after work" paddling goodbye. Day trips are def. possible, though.


----------



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

While hnw2 is correct about Billings not being very magical There are some good paddling options nearby. I live two hours south in WY and say that I get to Billings Three times a year whether I need to or not, (mostly not). But... it does have some redeeming qualities, like frequent music and a great old downtown. It also has drawbacks, like every chain restaurant and big box store you could imagine. There are some great recreational opportunities around Billings though. The Yellowstone flows through town, but mostly class I-II, the Stillwater is the closest local river about 45 minutes + away or the Clark'sfork for a step (or three) up. Also, lots of creeks off the Beartooths and Crazies. Lots of Billings Boaters visit us in Cody in the spring when nothing around them is running. I recommend contacting the Beartooth paddlers Society, I think you can get to them through Sunshine Sports website. If I were you, I'd live west of Billings, (or Southwest in Red Lodge) and only go in when you had to.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info. #1 plan is to stay in Denver. Always want to have as many backup plans as possible. If folks replied that Billings was the shit, afterwork IV/V is abundant, and there is year round class III play in town I'd start considering it seriously. 

Sounds like its going to the back burner.

Thanks!


----------

